# Thinking of maybe moving to South Africa



## expatlora1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi All,

Looking at possibly moving to the Cape Town suburbs. Not really familiar with the areas, so looking for an area with low crime or no crime at all (if that exists at all). For those of you who have recently moved permanently, what is the first step? Seen a lot of gated communities. Would this be a good area to start looking or a golf course community (not that we play golf), but just in terms of having neighbours close by and security.

1) When is a good time to visit and maybe view properties?

2) Can you buy a property without having a residence visa or a permanent immigrant visa?

3) Any tips on what to consider in terms of moving, buying etc.? 

4) Are there any laws on owning a Rottweiler dog? I ask as in some EU countries, they are classified as dangerous dogs and have to be muzzled and have a personal insurance in case they injure someone. 

Thank you!


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Join the FB groups Return to SA or homeward bound for all the answers you will need.


----------



## expatlora1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi! Thanks! I wasn't able to find any of the groups on FB. So I'm still without any information. Question: Living on/in Golf course communities - does anyone live there from this forum? If so, do people live there all year round as in a permanent home or it is pretty much deserted during the Winter months? 
So, Cape town area, Joberg or the Garden Route area to live in? What is the deal with the N2 and highway robberies/car jackings? Any advice will be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/returnsa/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/190390124435307/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/116634161710517/


----------

